# Warm Roast Beef Sandwich w/Garlic Mayo



## Addie (Feb 14, 2016)

I came across this recipe in the Cains home site. I was looking for a way to use up some roast beef in a sandwich. I always use only mayo on my sandwiches so this seemed like a good place to start. I will be substituting Swiss Cheese for the Muenster. I LOVE garlic on anything. You can use your mayo of choice. Cains is only found in New England and NY. 

Roast Beef Sandwich with Garlic Mayonnaise

Ingredients:
2 cloves garlic, separate cloves and peel 
3 oz olive oil 
2 Tbsp. + 1 Tbsp Cains® Balsamic Vinaigrette 
1 Tbsp. water 
1 cup Cains® All Natural Mayonnaise 
juice of 1 lemon 
5 basil leaves, finely chopped 
salt and pepper to taste 
1½ lbs. roast beef 
6 oz. Muenster cheese 
8 slices crusty rustic Italian bread 
1 bunch watercress 
1 large tomato, thinly sliced 

Directions:
Place garlic cloves in a very small pot with olive oil. Heat on medium heat for 3 minutes (do not allow garlic to brown). Add 1 Tbsp. dressing and 1 Tbsp. water. Let simmer until garlic cloves are soft, about 15 minutes. Remove cloves from olive oil and puree garlic until smooth. Mix garlic with mayonnaise, lemon juice, basil, salt and pepper. 

Heat oven to 350 degrees. Place four 6 oz portions of roast beef onto a cookie sheet and place a few slices of Muenster cheese on top. Place cookie sheet in oven and heat for 4 minutes or until the cheese is melted. Spread 1 Tbsp. of garlic mayonnaise onto each slice of bread and heat in oven along with the roast beef. Remove from the oven and place roast beef on top of four slices of bread and assemble the rest of the sandwich with watercress, sliced tomatoes and a drizzle of dressing. Cover with the other slices of bread and serve warm.


----------



## creative (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds nice!  I like to use half mayo and half french mustard on the bread.


----------



## Addie (Feb 14, 2016)

creative said:


> Sounds nice!  I like to use half mayo and half french mustard on the bread.



I have never been a fan of mustard. Once in ten years or so I might use a Deijon on a sandwich. But spread really thin.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice recipe, Addie!!! I like the idea of Dijon.


----------



## Addie (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Austin. I had about for slices of rare roast beef from the deli and I wanted to make a sandwich. I am not a bread eater as a rule. But I had these slices and wanted to use them up. I thought of making some gravy and having myself an open face sandwich. But that idea didn't appeal to me very much. Gravy on dark rye bread just didn't sound right. (I never buy white bread.)  So I went on the hunt. Where to go to? Why to a company that makes a product that is the basic condiment for sandwiches. 

The sandwich was delicious. Even though it took me almost four hours to eat all of it.


----------

